
HTML5 Boilerplate v0.9.5 Released - borismus
https://groups.google.com/group/html5boilerplate/msg/722b7f3f4aec2a67
======
Encosia
I started working on markup for a new site this week and put HTML5 Boilerplate
into real use for the first time. It has been a very helpful, time-saving
starting point. I'll definitely be incorporating most of it into my "new site"
template.

------
bretthopper
HTML5 Boilerplate is a really impressive attempt to consolidate all best
practices into one template. The comments alone are one of the best sources of
documentation for front-end development.

Now the choice is selectively building up your own template for projects, or
starting with HTML5 Boilerplate and just keeping parts that are needed. My
strategy has been to start with the boilerplate since lots of commonly
forgotten "small" details are included by default.

------
jaen
Wow - the site freezes my Chromium (nightly) tab for it. Never had that happen
before for websites - only plugin-related issues. Guess that is what you get
for using spankin' new features!

------
ecaron
Can someone explain to me why their site - <http://html5boilerplate.com/> \-
uses the <b> and <i> tag?

~~~
nimbupani
I created the design, and it is a deliberate use of those tags to create
graphical elements which you can see in the background. It should be diagonal
in browsers that support CSS transforms, and vertical in browsers that dont.

<http://html5doctor.com/i-b-em-strong-element/>

~~~
ecaron
I figured there was a great reason, I just didn't know how to begin finding
that answer short of asking the experts.

------
sp4rki
Related link for the Haml/Sass ones among us:
<http://github.com/himmel/html5-boilerplate>

And also for the Compass users: <http://github.com/sporkd/compass-
html5-boilerplate>

Great resources, though be aware they're still not up to date with todays
release. Well worth it in any case.

------
mtarnovan
We just launched our new website which uses HTML5 Boilerplate (and HAML and
SASS, and Rail 3 but that's neither here nor there): <http://cubus.ro>. Any
feedback is welcome and much appreciated, including usage of HTML5 elements.

------
pjscott
The CSS file is a thing of horrifying beauty. I don't know whether to hail it
as my savior or try to drive a stake through it.

------
vegai
What the hell is this?

I think we should seriously think this web thing over.

